# LSE Down Help!!



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

I just tried to sell up my remaining Llloyds shares at about 11am at a price of 91p
It wasn't a guarunteed price but does anyone know if my sale will have been executed on or near the 91p given as it appears there are still trades going on.
Basically i very concerned that the stock market will be down all day and my shares will be sold off at a much cheaper opening price in the morning!!


----------

